
Ask HN: What happened to Kite? - rhys91
Aside from securities concerns from a few, Kite seemed like a really promising tool that I&#x27;d love to include into my workflow. Their blog and Twitter both seem abandoned. Is something still coming?
======
mmutuyu
Also would like to know more. I've been waiting for months to test it out but
never get any more updates.

